# Installing 30k engine, injector question.



## binford123 (Dec 21, 2008)

My 89 Nissan Maxima blew a head gasket. I picked up a 30k mile engine and I noticed it has a different connector for the injectors. Can someone tell me if I can use these newer injectors? They both are like pink in color. 
Thanks


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you can use them if you swap over the connectors


----------



## binford123 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Thanks a lot!*

I totally took your advice and left them in there. After changing out the plugs the injectors work great. 
Thanks for the tip!


----------

